# Missing End of Progam



## incognito56 (Apr 10, 2004)

It seems that I miss the end of just about every progam (OK, not quite every) I record. Adding a couple of minutes to the end is one solution, of course, but this often overlaps with another program. Am I the only one who thinks that this problem is increasing?


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

I am now having this problem, like missing the last 5 mins of a program, but I have endpads installed and running, but it just seems to miss them and some of my programs get split into separate recordings

seems to tape loads before the start and iss loads off the end


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

20039700 said:


> ..and iss loads off the end


Okay. Own up. That wasn't intentional, was it


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I have endpad set to 15 minutes - it's the only way given the poor timekeeping of many of the channels.

Of course if there's sport - any sport - then all bets are off. They always totally underestimate the running time of any sport then run everything else 20-30 minutes late.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Unfortunately the clock inside TiVo is far more accurate than those used by the TV stations 

With commercial TV, running a few minutes late means that you might lose the end credits if you are unlucky but with BBC because they dont have a 5 minute advert break after the program you end up losing the end of the program. 

I am still unable (after about 4 years) to convince SWMBO that the reason the last bit of Eastenders is missing is not because of "Bloody TiVo" but the "******* BBC"

I am sure a certain amount of it is a deliberate attempt to make people miss the start of programs on other channels but all it does in reality is annoy the hell out of people.

Its funny how the radio stations always run to time even with prerecorded documentaries and comedy shows.


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

Im just really annoyed, ive missed not only the first siring of Dr. Who on Saturday because of bloody steven gerrard scoring a last minute equiliser, idiot, why does he never do that for england, anyway,

then missed the repeat on bbc3, wel the end of it, because tivo or the BBC had messed up the timings,

have now set endpads to add 10 mins on at the end, so hopefull that will help.

but my tivo still keeps erratically rebooting since i put the cachecard in? and it still seems to lock out when i try a daily call, and seems to fail every dail call


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I think you will find Dr Who is repeated on BBC3. Saturdays was repeated on BBC3 on Sunday at 7.45pm, but I b*llsed and forgot padding as being so used to endpad, and missed the end as TiVo changed to Top Gear !!!!

Same episode is repeated BBC3 Friday 19th May 21:00 and Friday 26th May 21:00, so I have mega padded the 19th May showing............ Also getting, as we speak, from other sources involving the words torrent and bit.

Shame have to get from BBC3 as it is ruined by a stupid no need for it BBC3 logo stuck in the corner of the screen............


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

mine did exactly the same with Top Gear!

and the BBC3 logo is bloody annoying, i have set it to record on friday, but it means me not being able to record Have I Got News For You, which used to be repeated Saturday night onm BBC2 but doesnt seem to be anymore


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

20039700 said:


> Im just really annoyed, ive missed not only the first siring of Dr. Who on Saturday because of bloody steven gerrard scoring a last minute equiliser, idiot,


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The usual problem is due, not to poor timekeeping, but to internal schedules that are accurate to the nearest minute (or less), but external schedules that are rounded to the nearest 5 minutes. BBC2 regularly split a five minute slot between two programmes, and you will get the same problem each week.

Also, ITV used to regularly 'overrun' the published timeslot for 'Who Wants To Be A Millionaire' to stop people switching over to other channels.

To counter this, we really need to be able to create negative padding on the following programme.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Maybe we should have some logic like:

If (previous programme type = sport and worldcup football) then

endpad= 1hour

Else (previous programme type = sport and football) then

endpad = 45 minutes

Else if (previous programme type = sport) then

endpad = 35 minutes

else if (Friday or saturday evening)

endpad = 20 minutes

else if (BBC or ITV)

endpad= 15 minutes

else

endpad = 5 minutes

End


In addition all programmes following till 1am should have there end times padded accordingly.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Even better, someone sets up a PC as a server that decodes teletext/PDC. Endpad similar client on TiVo periodically polls server for changes to a programme being recorded.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

20039700 said:


> Have I Got News For You, which used to be repeated Saturday night onm BBC2 but doesnt seem to be anymore


True. It's now repeated on Monday nights at 10.00pm.


----------



## wadadli (Feb 19, 2002)

I've just noticed that my endpad is no longer running at startup. Could this be causing the increase in "missed program ends"? The kernal log shows that when trying to start endpad "permission is denied" and the endpad log shows no entries for several days. The kernal adds that "lib/modules/ax88796.o was compiled for version 1 when this kernal is version 2.5" but I don't know if that is related. Has anyone else noticed their endpad has stopped?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Permission denied suggests that permissions are set wrong on EndPad. 

chmod 755 /var/hack/endpad.tcl 

should fix, assuming that's where you've put the EndPad file.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

GarySargent said:


> Even better, someone sets up a PC as a server that decodes teletext/PDC. Endpad similar client on TiVo periodically polls server for changes to a programme being recorded.


Analogue channels only though unless there's a teletext page that does live updates for digital channels.

The BBC and ITV should make available as a bittorrent the last 15 minutes of every programme that overruns


----------

